# My Leftover Parts Classic Viper



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Those of you who followed my "Ultimate Viper" thread in Science Fiction Modeling know I used a couple of Moebius parts on my Revellogram kit, and had leftovers. Well, I decided to make another Viper using the leftover Moebius parts with a few of Revellogram bits!
This was just for fun, since my last Viper turned out excellent IMO. The Moebius kit is LOADED with inaccuracies, so I was just going for a nice looking representation. I shortened the nose by 2.5 mm, sanded the fuselage to match the new length and fit the Revellogram nose cap, restored panel lines lost in the mix, added pin length behind the intakes, extended the side plates near the cans, fixed the canopy, added forward length to the Revellogram high fin I had to use (that was hard; I has to file in the fine edges), shortened the forward wings where the guns attach, used my modified Revellogram guns instead of the Moebius ones, added four supports to the (IMO) too thin wing connections, used the Revellogram pilot because the Moebius one looked too anorexic, plus little stupid things too numerous to list. To my surprise, it came out pretty good. Now I just have to wait for the rain to stop to spray paint the main colour outdoors.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The rain momentarily stopped, so I sprayed on the basic colour.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My Son pointed out that the 'arms' of the wings to the guns was too thin on the gun attachment sides... so I used epoxy putty to straighten them- last minute fix.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow. This might just turn out to be my best Viper yet...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just got the reddish-orange markings painted. Takes 3 times as long to tape it as paint it. This time only minor bleeds not that much clean up necessary, I'll call it a win. Tomorrow the gray markings & the weathering.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Another last minute alteration: the side pipes were bugging me- not 3 dimensional enough, so I replaced them.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, all painted. Tomorrow I weather it, and thus bring it to life!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Aaaaaand, she's done.


















































Again, thanks to all who followed this build!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Considering that both kits have their strengths and weaknesses - it does make some sense that you can create a better model by mixing and matching!

It doesn't hurt that they are both done to the same nominal scale as well...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

StarCruiser said:


> Considering that both kits have their strengths and weaknesses - it does make some sense that you can create a better model by mixing and matching!
> 
> It doesn't hurt that they are both done to the same nominal scale as well...


What I learned from this playtime build is that the Moebius kit can be made more accurate than the Revellogram kit if you are willing to tweak the felgercarb out of it. My next (and REALLY last, MOST ultimate) build will be mainly Moebius, and again, with some Revellogram cannibalized parts. I will post it here next month.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic! I always loved the classic BSG Viper, but after the BSG remake, I love the MK2 better. If you are making multiple Vipers, have you considered the 2-man version from Galactica 1980 or Starbuck's Viper from the final episode of Galactica 1980 "Starbuck" which had a 'Viper escape pod'?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Final grade on my Moebius Viper: *FAIL *
I was so eager to just DO it that I missed some (what SHOULD have been) obvious stuff. I shortened the nose by a few MM, but not nearly enough. The canopy starts too far out from the intakes. The cans need to be extended farther into the body.
This (and more) will all be addressed in my next and last Viper.
Okay, it looks good. But I go back to 1978 with my love of this design. When I finished this one, I was wondering why I wasn't as thrilled with it as I was with my last one (mainly a Revellogram kit). It just doesn't have the lines is all. I should have done more homework on this kit. But it was just for fun anyway, and I learned a lot in the process that I will use on my next one.


----------

